# vsftpd ssl

## d0minus

I have problem 

ssl_enable=YES

rsa_cert_file=$Openssl\cert\newreq.pem

force_local_logins_ssl=YES

login: tom

passwd: foo

530 Non-anonymous session must use encryption

but IE didn't want connect to ftp  :Crying or Very sad: 

What I must to do ?

----------

## UberLord

IE (Internet Explorer) does not support FTP over TLS/SSL

For a Win32 FTP client that supports it, FileZilla works well  :Smile: 

----------

## d0minus

2 UberLord thank

FileZilla work perfectly  :Laughing: 

Are you sure about IE ? In option I saw option/secyrity/SSL 2 and SSL 3 What is it ?

And what about Opera 7 ?

----------

## UberLord

 *d0minus wrote:*   

> Are you sure about IE ? In option I saw option/secyrity/SSL 2 and SSL 3 What is it ?

 

That's just for web pages - not for FTP.

 *Quote:*   

> And what about Opera 7 ?

 

No idea! I'll try it when I get to work later

EDIT: Opera fails to work either.

----------

## d0minus

Sorry for my question UberLord

But I want understend, why IE can login via ssl to http server and can't login to ftp server?

What is the main difference ?

----------

## UberLord

 *d0minus wrote:*   

> Sorry for my question UberLord
> 
> But I want understend, why IE can login via ssl to http server and can't login to ftp server?
> 
> What is the main difference ?

 

Because HTTP and FTP are two completely different beasts.

The main reason why browsers do FTP is because people put their files on FTP sites instead of web sites - or they used to days back.

FTP+TLS is relatively new - not all FTP servers/clients support it. vsftpd - for example - only supported TLS recently.

gFTP (GNOME FTP client) onlys supports partial FTP+TLS (if anyone knows of a good open source ftp+tls client with a GTK+ based GUI let me know)

FireFox doesn't support FTP+TLS either.

----------

## d0minus

thanks  :Laughing: 

----------

## d0minus

if somebody want to know Total Commander 6.2 works with SSL/TLS but it need plugin http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ftps4tc/wfx_ftps4tc_0_1_bin.zip?download

and some dll

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ftps4tc/ftps4tc_supportfiles.zip?download

----------

